# Who will you cheer for in the 2nd round?



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

between Dallas and Phoenix? We've had bad blood w/ the Suns throughout the regular season, and needless to say we're pretty steamed about the Mavs right now... so which team will you cheer for? And neither is not an option 'cuz one team's gotta win, it's a lesser of 2 evils question...

And this poll is targeted for HOUSTON FANS, and whatever comments made by our fans on these teams are our personal opinion. So feel free to express your views on these 2 teams on this thread.

EDIT: Oops I forgot a poll, MRC!!!


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

The Suns. And they will win. I don't see how we've had bad blood with them.


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

I would cheer for the Mavericks, and I liked them until the playoffs. I just cant stand Nowitzki, , I wish he would just play basketball, as I know he is good. But the biggest thing that angered me about Nowitzki was the picture of him sticking his tounge out after game 5? I believe, that was not neccesary. Sure stuff like that happens in basketball being a bad sport or whatever, but most of the time it is out of frustration like tonight with James and Tmac, after this season, winning the first two games, and losing 3 straight... and knowing we should of won. But doing something like what Nowitzki did is just being a straight out a**hole.

I'm cheering for the Miami Heat. Go Stan!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Well, I have to say I'm biased and only want to see Southwest Division teams win the next round :bsmile:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

NO way would I ever root for a team with that flopping bit*h called Nowitzki on it. 

Suns all the way!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I will personally cheer for Dallas, I have always liked them as a team and despite this series I still like the team. I really hope Dirk can step up and outplay Amare though, 'cuz right now they're at about the same all-star level, but Amare is going uphill and Dirk is going downhill.... 

Nash is one of my fav players, but I absolutely do not like Phoenix. I hate D'Antoni (who dissed Yao earlier this season), I can't stand QRich, and have never been a big fan of Amare (though I respect his skill). I used to not like Marion but he's starting to win me over as an underrated and under-appreciated player: he's every bit as important to the Suns as Nash and Amare, if not even more so.

Though I'm cheering for Dallas I think Suns will win this series though. Thanks to us, they have the advantage of studying what tricks AJ can pull out...


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

I keep my promise. I said I will root for Mavericks if they win. So, here is the cheer. 
GO MAVERICKS!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao Mania: I can't add a poll...

Houston does have alot of bad blood with Phoenix. We had some tough battles throughout the 90's in the playoffs and then there was the Marbury vs. Francis era... followed by the Yao vs. Amare era. 

That being said, I think the Mavs will win in 6... and I'm rooting for an exciting series.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I changed my mind. i will root for the Suns,i just can't tolerate Cuban.unless Cuban sells Mavs to another tycoon,i just can't like them.


----------



## zhaizor (Apr 27, 2005)

All this avatar buisness is confusing me.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

To those of you supporting the Suns or considering lending your support to them - Thank you very much. Please stop by the Suns forum and join in with the rest of the Suns posters. And if the Suns do not suit your tastes, there is always the Sonics to root for, too.

G-Force


----------



## whatsshakin (May 8, 2005)

Psssh..... nba is no fun if you like none of the teams left in the playoffs  With Bulls and Rockets out I guess im rooting for the hometown Pistons .


----------



## Coach Jim (May 3, 2005)

I will always root for the underdog. Yes, even if it means going with the team that took out my Rockets. Overcoming adversity to beat the "Goliaths" makes my day every time.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

I am rooting for the mavs, because ive always liked them as a team(although im not a fan) and add to the fact that i hate the suns.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I'm rooting for PHX in this series. However, I'm rooting for the Spurs in the West and Heat or Pacers in the East.


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice you guys are people of your words on the bet we made kudos to you guys.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I want the suns to sweep Dallas.. after this series I just can't stand the Mavericks.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

During the regular season i hated the suns with a passion. Because of the style of play. But after seeing how the mavericks played and destroyed us in game 7. I want the suns to humiliate the mavericks. I want stoudamire to dunk on novitzki. I want howard to be anhilated. Not to mention i want jim jackson to finally get what he deserves a championship ring. Go suns all the way.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I've always disliked the Suns. Call me childish, but I hate the Mavs more now. I only really hate one Suns player -- Amare. But from the Mavs, I hate Dirk, Dampier and Josh Howard.


----------



## Stephen1616 (Apr 30, 2005)

I want the suns to sweep dallas and then lose to SA. That would make me feel good on the inside.

HA HA


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

1. Rockets -- too bad
2. Spurs
3. Pacers -- just because I hate Pistons


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I've always disliked the Suns. Call me childish, but I hate the Mavs more now. I only really hate one Suns player -- Amare. But from the Mavs, I hate Dirk, Dampier and Josh Howard.


The only Suns player I hate is Charles Barkley.
You know how much I hate the Rockets when they acquired him?


----------



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

zhaizor said:


> All this avatar buisness is confusing me.


lol. i know what u mean. come fri. ill change mine back.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm rooting for the Suns, not because I dislike the Mavericks as much as the Suns are the closest thing to a Roy Williams ran offense I can find.


----------

